# If you were a cat ?



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you were a cat where would you hide ........
any ideas .
We got 2 cats yesterday ,sniffles is out in the open checking us out and we searched high and low last night for 3 hours for smokey ,hubby is thinking im lying and we only got 1 cat as we can not find him .
The only place that I can think of is julies room as there is just soo much stuff !
we searched everywhere 4 and 5 times .......
1 day and im worried already ......
any ideas pleaseee


because I dont want to search again all night tonight


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

Smokey loves to hide, especially when he is scared. Check all cupboards and closets and if you can, leave them open. You will see him either run in or out of one of them. He sees you before you see him, so searching for him will make him more scared thinking you are hunting for him. If you were to get some canned food and open it so they both hear you open the can. If you let him come out on his own, he will eventually, once he gets comfortable. He is a skittish cat by nature.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey Thats something I didnt think of a can hahaha silly me lol
This is why we want to find him to get him out of being skidish !
we had a cat like that once from toronto humaine and after a few weeks we couldnt get her away from us .
sniffles has found that the kitchen and Alains cave are dog free and has been hanging out there boy he learned fast !!!


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

if you stop searching, he will come out. did you check under the kitchen table at the back corner on the chair


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

first of all, if I were a cat, I'd be alergic to myself.


I remember a cat, named Music, was a russian blue, rather mischevious. The woman was moving and her cat suddenly popped out from between the cushions in the sofa AS it was carried to the truck. 

canned cat food.... 

My mothre used to click the can opener to call the cat in from outside.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

We looked everywhere .
Guess we will wait it out and contact management just in case he got out when you left .....
Im sure with our painting and de-cluttering of toys he will turn up eventually .
We will keep doors open and make sure toilet is clean ,as he may go there for water like the other one does .... silly cat .
Time to go out now so maybe he will come out when we are gone lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG I found him!!!!!!!!!!!
little booger , I was in julie's room and saw a shadow at the window and touched it there he is yehhhhhh


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

you found your kitty! good. Give it a snuggle for me!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

TYVM ...WHEW .... I did big snuggles and I was late getting daughter ....
He is very skidish and looks way skinny .
First things to do is :
change food 
New hooded litter pans 
Beds
Collars with bells  
Big hou8se scratch post 
and toys 
then off to the vets wwe go LMAO 
For flea treatment and kennel caugh treatment ........
at least they are fixed thats a bonus!!!!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Glad you found him 


On a side note, if I were a cat, I'd probably hate myself


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think we really like these cats !!!!!!!
Thanks dak......


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> first of all, if I were a cat, I'd be alergic to myself.


haha that made me laugh sunstar!!! 

honestly, I am a dog person, never liked cats really, until I met my gf's cat...such a good boy! he has his own call that we can use, comes when called, will play, will warn you when he's had enough (before the bites and scratching/meowing), LOVES to be petted (until the warning) very playful cat, I think secretly, he makes the extra cute poses/faces so that he can hear us giggle!

I'm still a dog person though 

my gf has a cat and she's allergic, not badly, but a little sneeze fit from time to time..


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm glad you found your cats blossom, come to think of it I don't remember seeing either of them while I was there.



hojimoe said:


> haha that made me laugh sunstar!!!
> 
> honestly, I am a dog person, never liked cats really, until I met my gf's cat...such a good boy! he has his own call that we can use, comes when called, will play, will warn you when he's had enough (before the bites and scratching/meowing), LOVES to be petted (until the warning) very playful cat, I think secretly, he makes the extra cute poses/faces so that he can hear us giggle!
> 
> ...


You gf's cat reminds me of my cat, which is back at my mom and dad's. She loves being petted but once she's had enough she gives a warning or 2 and then she locks on with her front paws, kicks with her back and bites. I'm a dog guy first though, and can't wait until I move so I can get my next bird dog woooooo hooooooo nothing and I mean nothin beats hunting over a good dog.

Ross


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHA! thats like Cid...

he's like a toddler...except furry and eats my plants. 

I am happy you found him! I was gunna say cats are excellent at staying hidden when they want to be lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

No I just adopted them from daking ..............ALL Cids falt for letting him post them  

You kidding me ...... the blk/white one follows me everywhere ....for cheese treats and sits on counter while im at the sink thats funny .
wounder what I will do water change time lol
Tonight he was in the man cave went right up and jumped on Alains lap lol 
was funny .....
The bugger we opened the door to take garbage out and he took off like a bat out of heck lol 
gonna have my hands full


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was doing nano tanks and notices this lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The cats are fine!
We love them .
It seems they both have taken to julies room , grrr as I want to move and paint lol
but I shall do it slowly over the next week .
One cat is really skidish bad ,so dont want to stress him .
They are both out and about at night ,last night I thaught I would keep the dogs out .
My one dog is so loud when excited everytime I fell asleep he woke me up ... so off to the cage and everything was quiet.
Funny they already know where the dogs arent aloud to go !


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

is the cat guarding a Commodore?


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh wow, that 5 1/4 floppy drive brings back memories. I don't feel so bad seeing it in your home as I thought I was the only one that keeps things forever.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

well it sure is and hubby is on it all the time (we have 2 or 3 I think)
and hundreds of floppys ...
we have everything even the printer but cant find the paper anymore lmao .
Hubby braught it out to tach our daughter how to use it  
can you believe its still kicking    
It was the first computer hubby ever used (LOL) to think his mother paid over 4k for it new (LOL)
We are saving them you never know one day they may be worth money!!!

and yes im a pact rat .....but purging coming soon!!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that the printer that has the holes down the side think i still have a box around here somewhere lol. If you want some more floppys have them to  My hubbys such a pack rat. Dont throw out that screw might need it some day.lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL better ask hubby ... if you have the paper we would love it!!!!!
you kidding me julie and alain are all excited now about it when I told them lol
Ill get a couple frags in return     
Dont throw it out!


----------



## stack (Dec 10, 2008)

A few years back i had a pure manx<-- if you dont know there crazy nut cases from birth but fun

one late night i when to get a drink opened the fridge and the cat was standing there looking at me funny from the inside....she must have been there for hours and didnt look mad at all just confuzed, then lazily wondered out and sat there licking her paws like nothing happend....her name was marbles


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> No I just adopted them from daking ..............ALL Cids falt for letting him post them
> 
> You kidding me ...... the blk/white one follows me everywhere ....for cheese treats and sits on counter while im at the sink thats funny .
> wounder what I will do water change time lol
> ...


yea you get use to blocking the door with some hockey checks so they dont go running out. and god forbid you order food! either pull the delivery guy in, or push him out of the way as you slam the door!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL we have realized it and I been practicing teaching him tonight we opened the door 5 x already and scared him away each time .
He will get used to it eventually then pay no mind when the door is opened I hope .
Hubby and I were talking tonight and we are impressed and think we will keep both !
They really are good cats and you did a great job .
I was weary free to good home , but it dont smell like pee here so Im happy!!!!
Our male poodle I could strangle him eating poop and pee from the litter box grrrr we shall grab 2 hooded ones .

Thanks very much to you and your wife you have found them a forever home!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

daking said:


> yea you get use to blocking the door with some hockey checks so they dont go running out. and god forbid you order food! either pull the delivery guy in, or push him out of the way as you slam the door!


HAHAhaha!! so true! XD


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm a pack rat too...but a Commodore? I did sell someone an old 486...he collected old 'puters.












My bros C64 is in the basement of his place.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

ours is still in use not collecting dust    

OK these cats are something else lol 
they have toppeled toy boxes lol book shelves ......... I think its quite funny but julie dont ... so tonight I shall try and stay up as late as I can to teach them ..... and maybe get julie to clean up her stuff lol 
Time to clean out her room anyway!!!! painting on the weekend ... I didnt want to paint as its our anniversary but I need to get it out of the way to start on the new tanks!!!!!! and get her new funature delivered .
married 11 years already .......it feels like yesterday we got married !!!


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

they really werent the most graceful animals, anything in their way and they would just knock it out of their way. keep an eye on them, it funny, they bat at whatever it is with their paw till it falls. Good luck with trying to teach them not to! They just look at you like you have 4 heads!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol funny you should say that lol they looked at me that way today ...too funny !
after we get rid of all the toys julie and I will pull out the arts and crafts and make them some snazzy toys  ,too much to do this weekend but the next we will set them up with a cat house and beds and stuff.
everytime I have friends over sniffles greets them and they are like 'you scored bigtime' awesome cats (they want them lol)
so hubby came home tonight and sniffles leaped and bound to the door with a big meow to greet him ....I was in shock ...but sure nice to see they are liking it here .
But I think he thaught it was you lol .
Food is making smokey come around  and they arent running from the dogs anymore .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yehhh I picked up some litter condos lol 
so dog cant eat the litter yuck!!!
and some bell collers .... man they are expensive!!! 40 bux for each litter box .crazy prices for plastic!!!


----------

